# Problem with New Download



## keves2002 (Aug 11, 2006)

hi,

  when ever i download some thing new , it disaapears from my system on restart, i dont have any probrem with the programmes, which is already installed, even i am able to download new softwares , but once the pc restarts, it get disappeared , why its happening like this ? vat i have to do?

  looking forward to hear from u soon

Thanx in Advance 
-keves-


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2006)

wich browser/dl manager do u use to dload........ give details...


----------



## keves2002 (Aug 11, 2006)

Browser : IE, not using any Download Managers.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe the files aren't downloaded completely so, they are removed by default.
Try some download manager like - getright!


----------



## keves2002 (Aug 11, 2006)

Even the download Managers geting disappered when restarts & This is not a new problem , means i use imesh for music , now when ever i need to download music , i have to download the imesh first [i am not able to keep the progamme in the sytem , even the folders created by the programme getting diappered], same happening 4 all programmes.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 11, 2006)

does it disappers if u copy it and paste it to some other place after download.


it sounds like fake download(i.e u r downloading but not downloading..its magic..its magic!)..hahaha


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2006)

I remember there being a similar thread like this long time ago where no software used to get installed no matter how hard the person tried, it was like auto system restore! No solution was found I think, cant find the thread either!


----------



## Vyasram (Aug 11, 2006)

seems like a virus


----------



## keves2002 (Aug 11, 2006)

Its happenes, even  if i  copy the folder to another location, simply, if i copy a .doc file from my external HDD its getting copied , but once i restarts the sytem it gets disappeared. if its a virus i dont have any problem with  the softwares, which is already installed.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2006)

Reformat if you can


----------



## kl_ravi (Aug 12, 2006)

Let us see what softwares you are running. Post your Hijackthis log file here...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 12, 2006)

it seems somebody may be playing a prank on you. probably somebody has installed some protection software without your knowledge. format it.


----------



## keves2002 (Aug 12, 2006)

@Ramakrishnan
How can i know weather some one has installed protection software
@kl_ravi
How to take that logfile, please explain
@QwertyManiac
Formating is not possible as This is not my Sysytem

  Note : Lots of people are having access to This system.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 12, 2006)

Download this
*download.hijackthis.eu/hijackthis_199.zip [Direct]
and run it, ask it to generate a log file and post the content of that file here, or maybe get it auto analysed at *hijackthis.de


----------



## keves2002 (Aug 13, 2006)

see the log file

*hijackthis.de/logfiles/fe6a91eb40148843d402dbda5d4f2f52.html


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 13, 2006)

AArgh! You have Deep Freeze, I remember now, that was the problem for the earlier thread too! And you have a worm installed !



> "Deep Freeze instantly protects and preserves baseline computer configurations. No matter what changes a user makes to a workstation, simply restart to eradicate all changes and reset the computer to its original state - right down to the last byte. Expensive computer assets are kept running at 100% capacity and technical support time is reduced or eliminated completely. The result is consistent trouble-free computing on a truly protected and parallel network, completely free of harmful viruses and unwanted programs."



Lol remove Deep Freeze or disable it and fix all the nasty and unwanted entris as suggested by Hijackthis.de and scan your comp more now!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 13, 2006)

This happens in Sify I-Way browzing Centres.
It has to be the deep freeze stuff.


----------



## keves2002 (Aug 14, 2006)

@QwertyManiac
How can i Disable the Deep Freez


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 14, 2006)

Dunno really, havent used. But whose comp is it anyway, maybe its a restriction forced there so that no one does any changes.

*www.faronics.com/faq/#2 
For Enable/Disable of Deep Freeze.


----------



## kl_ravi (Aug 14, 2006)

Just put a tick mark next to all entries identified as "nasty" in the hijackthis and click "fix checked".

Google search and download a software called "killbox". Using it delete the following files.....

C:\Program Files\Faronics\Deep Freeze\Install C-0\DF5Serv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Files\SrL\microsoft.exe 
C:\Program Files\Faronics\Deep Freeze\Install C-0\_$Df\FrzState2k.exe 
C:\Program Files\TinaSoft\Easy Cafe Client\Guardit.exe 
C:\Program Files\RXToolBar\sfcont.dll 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LogonDll.dll 

You are running Norton Antivirus... You can try NoD32 or avast free both softwares have good virus/malware detection. use them to scan/clear unwanted files. 

Use Webroot spy sweeper or lavasoft adaware to remove suspiicious files. 

You may run "Services.msc" to stop some unwanted services like "ctfmon.exe" and others to free up some resources. 

Post your *hijackthis log file* once again (after completing above tasks) for an analysis....


----------



## fatguysmart (Aug 15, 2006)

I did not get ur prob clearly!
What disappears,the downloadede program or its entry in the list of downloadede programs frm yor PC!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2006)

^^
It was Deep Freeze, problem found


----------

